# E-cigarettes could be toxic to the mouth



## daniel craig (28/6/16)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...s-cells-oral-cavity-raising-risk-disease.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/16)

No doubt another pile of...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Loved the comments below the article.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (28/6/16)

I think a bigger health risk is that the Daily Mail may well be toxic to your intelligence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

Neal said:


> I think a bigger health risk is that the Daily Mail may well be toxic to your intelligence.



Man, come on, where else am I supposed to get my daily dose of celeb news? I really need to know what toiler paper the stars of Geordie Shore recommend as well as make up tips on how to look more like Ricky Gervais.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Boktiet (28/6/16)

Good thing I make direct lung hits that bypass my mouth. No danger here...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## stevie g (28/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Good thing I make direct lung hits that bypass my mouth. No danger here...


Now you need to worry about butt cancer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BrewBrothers (29/6/16)

I love how it says "vaping kills genes" lol as if it could erase such a thing!


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

I think Global news articles are trying to compete with our local Daily Sun to see who can talk the most kak.
Some headlines for our overseas family to see what i mean...lol ....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Maxxis (29/6/16)

Scientists from *UCLA*, who was conducted the *investigations on cultured cells*, *believe* the same results *could happen in a human study* - increasing people's risk of oral disease including cancer.

Bolded the parts I believe are key here.


----------



## Caveman (29/6/16)

Not too sure who was the guy who ever said vaping is harmless. Seems that the media is trying to disprove the "harmless" theory. We all know its not harmless, hell we don't even know what the long term effects really are yet. Current research shows it obviously less harmful than cigarettes. Heck, even if it comes down to 20% less harmful in the end, that's 20% more of my life I get back.

Driving in my car with the windows down hurts my oral cavities, that truck I drove past this morning spewing black death behind it probably took 10 years of my life. 

Regardless of the health factors, there is so much more that vaping offers, the flavors, the fun factor, customize-ability, endless amount of settings etc etc. makes smoking cigarettes akin to old technology. We are an ever evolving race, vaping is just an inevitable evolution in a primarily technological driven age. 

All that being said, vaping is still in its infancy, the more research we can get pumped out, the more will be invested in reducing these harmful factors. Vaping hasn't even come close to plateauing in its development. We might very well get to a stage eventually where it might even be good for our health P).

So I say bring these articles, show us all the bad stuff it could possibly do to our bodies so we know and can fix it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (29/6/16)

I agree broadly with Caveman. Much research is needed. More importantly, it is pointless to simply state risks. Everything in life is a risk. If you do a facepalm against your forehead, you are killing brain cells. If you use a cell phone, you are killing brain cells. If you put on a tight-fitting cap, you are killing brain cells. This does not imply that doing these things will leave you brain-damaged.

What the vaping research needs to do is contextualise the risks relative to smoking and to not inhaling anything other than air. Only then do we have a framework of reference. Vaping probably does kill cells in the mouth. But then, smoking does too and chewing nicotine gum probably does as well. Now how do the three stack up in terms of risk for cancers of the mouth and throat? If it is:
Smoking - 17% greater chance of cancer
Vaping - 0.5% greater chance of cancer
Chewing nicotine gum - 0.02% greater chance of cancer

That is one thing. If it is:
Smoking - 18% greater chance of cancer
Vaping - 57% greater chance of cancer
Chewing nicotine gum - 11% greater chance of cancer

Then it is quite another thing. Without these figures and comparisons, telling us that vaping "increases the risk of x" is meaningless. Farting probably increases the risk of x too. But by how much? That is the key to making informed decisions.


----------



## skola (30/6/16)

http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/e-cigarette-vapors-could-be-toxic-to-oral-cavity-ucla-study-finds

"The research team found that e-cigarette vapors, which contain nanoparticles of metal, silica and carbon, vary in concentration depending on the e-cigarette brand and flavor."

WTF brand of juice was this machine vaping?


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Can't be. food is bad for the mouth then. 
Since vg and pg is food based products


----------



## Caveman (4/7/16)

Raks92 said:


> Can't be. food is bad for the mouth then.
> Since vg and pg is food based products



This is a bad way of thinking about it. Just because its a natural product used in various foods, does not make it inherently safe. Vaporizing PG ad VG is a new field, and we cannot just assume its 100% harmless without the studies. It's all about the data.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

